# Jerry Goldsmith's The Haunting Soundtrack (Deluxe Edition)



## muziksculp (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi,

The Deluxe Edition of *Jerry Goldsmith*'s score for *The Haunting* was just released this week.

I never heard this score before, I'm really enjoying it. it is very mysterious sounding, and has beautiful orchestrations, especially the Strings.

If you have the time, give it a listen.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## mducharme (Dec 4, 2020)

It was? Do you have a link? I have the original soundtrack recording and I know there was a limited edition "Deluxe Edition" released in 2017 but they ran out months ago.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 4, 2020)

mducharme said:


> It was? Do you have a link? I have the original soundtrack recording and I know there was a limited edition "Deluxe Edition" released in 2017 but they ran out months ago.



I'm listening to it on Apple Music (iTunes) it's an amazing soundtrack. Love the Strings


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 4, 2020)

On Amazon Music HD. 

https://music.amazon.com/albums/B08P7H2NKC?do=play&ref=dm_ws_dp_ald_bb_phfa_xx_xx


----------



## mducharme (Dec 4, 2020)

Ahh, thank you, I didn't realize it was on the iTunes store as well. Just bought it. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 4, 2020)

mducharme said:


> Ahh, thank you, I didn't realize it was on the iTunes store as well. Just bought it. It is one of my favorites.



You are very welcome. 

It's an excellent soundtrack. Really enjoying it. 

Also Danny Elfman's Deluxe Edition of his score for *Dolores Claiborne* has been released. Its one of my favorite soundtracks. Available on iTunes, and Amazon Music.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 4, 2020)

Just to be clear these were all expanded CDs from Varese that they released over the last few years but have gotten the rights to distribute via streaming services now. The Matrix expanded score is another gem.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 4, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Just to be clear these were all expanded CDs from Varese that they released over the last few years but have gotten the rights to distribute via streaming services now. The Matrix expanded score is another gem.



Yes, that's right. Besides the ones I mentioned, _Varese Sarabande_ also released these *Deluxe Editon*
Soundtracks :

Michael Giacchino : Star Trek Into The Darkness , and Star Trek Beyond.
John Powell : How to Train Your Dragon.
Jerry Goldsmith : Small Soldiers
Alan Silvestri : Volcano
James Newton Howard : Outbreak
John Carpenter : The Village of the Damned

All are great soundtracks.


----------



## mducharme (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks for the list!

BTW, I think you mean Small Soldiers, not Small Soliers. Soliers is apparently a place in Northwestern France


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 4, 2020)

mducharme said:


> Thanks for the list!
> 
> BTW, I think you mean Small Soldiers, not Small Soliers. Soliers is apparently a place in Northwestern France



Haha.. a result of my speedy typing  

Thanks. Fixed it.


----------

